

Ask HN: Can Dropbox be used as an email host and is it a good idea? - fakeer

And this, in the context of <i>Dropbox having Mailbox app</i> now, is noteworthy. Don&#x27;t you think?
======
robcomputerguy
Are you asking because someone told you it could be? Dropbox can share a
static, html website, not actually be a computing machine that could run
software apps like an email server.

If your question comes from a certain idea about how you might possibly do
that, by all means reply and I'll see if I can explain further.

~~~
fakeer
It was just a subjective question. I thought Dropbox could just extend this
functionality.

Or maybe 3rd party apps/services could felicitate this just the way e.g.
[http://calepin.co](http://calepin.co) does for static site generation. Use
Dropbox for storage of emails. And naturally you'll have a local email archive
on all your connected devices.

So, seems there's nth like this as Dropbox doesn't let us to do the
compounding, as you also pointed out.

